# The Best Day Ever



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

It was a perfect day today so Dan and I hit my new secret spot. It wasnt a good day for Dan but for me it was stella
and my best ever day.
I said to Dan Im going in to the secret mark and depoyled the new secret weapon and straight away hooked up to a 
nice squire. My next one I called for a big knobby but after about 20 minutes at as much drag I dared to put on the 
daiwa 2500 crossfire with 15lb mono I couldnt believe my eyes when a 14-15 kilogram jewfish came to the surface.
Dan started to film but after about 10 minutes it seemed as if I wasnt gaining line, Dan had to stop as he had to paddle 
flat out to keep up. Dan offered to hatch the fish for me so there was no way Id lose it if I failed in the surf zone re-entry,
there was no way it would fit in my hatch so it was a real team effort.
After that I picked up a 74cm snapper just to top it off.
The jewfish was 1 metre and ten centimetres, the best fish for me so far. I cant tell anyone the secret spot but the
secret weapon is the Atomic 3" minnow in pearl/metal flake.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Breambo, Stupendous bravo.
Cheers Mal


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

all hail breambo....the catcher of big fish...all hail


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Bloody nice Fish Mate. Well done and congratulations.

JT


----------



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't know how you do it mate.....but I sure hope to learn !!!! Huge congratulations for a bloody huge fish.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

What can I say, Top stuff Breambo


----------



## 30HA (Apr 24, 2008)

Breambo said:


> The jewfish was 1 metre and ten centimetres, the best fish for me so far. I cant tell anyone the secret spot but the
> secret weapon is the Atomic 3" minnow in pearl/metal flake.
> View attachment 1


Is that a soft Plastic? Do you just work it as you would for a flathead? As I have only ever caught flathead on soft plastics. Or is that a bibbed lure you were trolling? Obviously you were targetting Snapper right!? I haven't tried for Snapper on soft plastics yet.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

30HA said:


> Breambo said:
> 
> 
> > secret weapon is the Atomic 3" minnow in pearl/metal flake.
> ...


Yep, we were working small soft plastics for snapper. As soon as I found out Breambo landed a jewie I upscaled to a 7" soft on a 1oz jighead and instantly got a massive hit in the same spot Bretto hooked up. Because jew sit in really tight schools, one metre can make all the difference. If you miss the school on the drift, they need encouragement to leave the pack and grab the bait which is why a bigger plastic is sometimes more appealing. Also, if you drop a fish at the strike, the school will often spook and vanish. This is what happened when my jewie got off.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Some days are diamonds. That's given me more incentive to find the hole they call The Synagogue here. At least I know I'm using the right technique.

Fantastic, amazing fishing, Brett. Sorry it took me a while to find this post but I'm gradually catching up after being AWOL for a while.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Sunshiner you dont have to aplogise, in fact I owe in part this capture to you as was your method I was using. Jew are delicious on the plate too. :lol:


----------



## cantcatch (Oct 10, 2007)

good catch mate well done


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice fish. Congratulations.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Damn fine effort breambo, and yes they are magic on the plate and on the fang 

Milt,


----------

